# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  معنی این عبارت منظم

## milad465

سلام
ببخشید می خواستم ببینم کسی معنی این عبارت منظم رو می دونه. بعضی از کاراکترهای عبارت منظم رو می دونم ولی چندتا کنار هم قرار گرفتن رو نمی دونم
با تشکر
<div class=""inner_content_news"">.*?(?=<a class=""news_top"" href=""#news_top"">)

----------

